# Σεμινάρια Αυτομόρφωσης του ΣΜΕΔ (Νέος κύκλος, 2014)



## SMED (Jan 14, 2014)

_*Πρόγραμμα Νέου Κύκλου Σεμιναρίων*_
*Ζητήματα Μετάφρασης & Επιμέλειας, 2014*​
_Κυριακή 19 Ιανουαρίου:_ Κρίτων Ηλιόπουλος: Ακραία γλωσσικά φαινόμενα σε μετάφραση (χιούμορ, βωμολοχία, αργκό κτλ.).

_Κυριακή 2 Φεβρουαρίου:_ Αλέκα Πλακονούρη: Αντιμέτωποι με το χάος (εργαστήριο επιμέλειας).

_Κυριακή 16 Φεβρουαρίου:_ Αλέξης Καλοφωλιάς: Λέοναρντ Κοέν, _Υπέροχοι απόκληροι_, Μια μεταφραστική προσέγγιση.

_Κυριακή 23 Φεβρουαρίου: _Θωμάς Σκάσσης: Ολισθήματα, παρανοήσεις και μεταφραστική βεβαιότητα.

_Κυριακή 9 Μαρτίου:_ Ιωάννα Καρυστιάνη: Η διαδικασία της γραφής (με την παρουσία της Στέλλας Τσάμου, επιμελήτριας των βιβλίων της).

_Κυριακή 16 Μαρτίου:_ Δημοσθένης Κερασίδης: Η διπλή ζωή των λέξεων (εργαστήριο επιμέλειας).

_Κυριακή 23 Μαρτίου:_ Νικόλας Χρηστάκης: Μεταφραστικά θέματα στην _Εισαγωγή στην Ψυχοκοινωνιολογία_ του Jean Maisonneuve.

_Κυριακή 30 Μαρτίου:_ Ιωάννα Μεϊτάνη: Η θεατρική μετάφραση στην πράξη.

_Κυριακή 6 Απριλίου:_ Γιώργος Μαθόπουλος-Μαρία Σεβαστιάδου: Ζητήματα μετάφρασης και επιμέλειας σε έργα της σκανδιναβικής αστυνομικής λογοτεχνίας.

_Κυριακή 27 Απριλίου: _Τατιάνα Ραπακούλια: Η συνεργασία μεταφραστή - επιμελητή (λογοτεχνία, βιβλία γνώσεων, παιδικά βιβλία, υπότιτλοι).

_Κυριακή 4 Μαΐου:_ Μαρία Παπαδήμα: Η αναμετάφραση και το ελληνικό εκδοτικό τοπίο.


* Τα σεμινάρια είναι δωρεάν και γίνονται στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου (Μαυρικίου 8, Νεάπολη Εξαρχείων), στις 6:00 μ.μ.

http://smed-seminaria.blogspot.gr/


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2014)

Είναι μόνο για μέλη του ΣΜΕΔ;


----------



## rogne (Jan 14, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Είναι μόνο για μέλη του ΣΜΕΔ;



Όχι, κάθε άλλο. Το λέει άλλωστε πάνω-πάνω στο μπλογκ των σεμιναρίων.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2014)

Πολύ ωραία!


----------

